# New General manager?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lets talk about this. BJ be the GM for the rest of the season? But do bulls go long term with him? Or do we get someone else?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd imagine Krause will finish the rest of the season or did he say it was immediate?

It is pretty eerie timing with MJ having communication problems in Washington and retiring for Krause to all of the sudden have "minor health problems."

Maybe Reinsdorf finally told him it was time?


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I think BJ will be named the full-time GM. He has been working in the organization for some time now, I believe he will be rewarded. Plus, he always seemed like a smart player out there (efficient pg's usually are). Another reason for hiring BJ is that we do not need a lot of changes, so we won't be bringing him in to save the franchise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bj could be short term, but i am not sure if he is the answer.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

If I could choose anyone I'd choose Pat Croce.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> If I could choose anyone I'd choose Pat Croce.


Does his brother come with the deal? I don't think Ty would be hip with his bro stealin' his chains.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Something in this does not smell right. I mean the timing is awful. The health problems were said to be minor, so why not take a leave of absence? Then he said he is not retiring, does this mean he comes back to Bulls as a consultant or something down the road or does he become a GM somewhere else? He seems to love this city and team so I doubt that. Something is up though and I am afraid it involves Jordan. If this story we are hearing is legit then BJ will be the guy if not look for MJ.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm hoping it's neither BJ or MJ. I haven't had a chance to digest this situation as it came out of left field. Whoever it is needs to keep this young nucleus together. It would not be fair to us fans who have sat and watched these guys grow as players. I would not be happy if they broke our young core group up.

Here's an idea. How about Monday morning GM Sam Smith as our new GM!  That Curry and Crawford for Kwame Brown trade he proposed is looking real good right now.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I hope he stays with the organization as a talent evaluator. That would be a good job for him, just traveling on and off scouting.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

That's the thing:

What will be the repercussions (I can't spell - deal with it) of having a new GM?

Will this person make major changes? Will Tyson be traded? How about Jamal? I'm really concerned b/c I like these players and want them to stay.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Would BJ once again play th "role player" to Jordan's Star status?

It sure smells ike something is up...


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> If I could choose anyone I'd choose Pat Croce.


Why?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lls-headlines


Reinsdorf said he already is considering candidates to succeed Krause and will announce his choice in the next month.

"It is vital that the new general manager be in place as soon as possible to evaluate talent both on the current team and throughout the league to take maximum advantage of the upcoming draft and free-agent signing season," Reinsdorf said.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

A caller on The Score just suggested Cliff Levingston! :laugh: 


I agree with Boerrs and Bernsie, Reinsdorf needs to do a league wide search. This is a team that any GM would love to run. We're on the verge of breaking out, we have the two best young big men in the east (arguably) and we have other good young talent. Hopefully Reinsdorf doesn't do what he typically does and stay in house. IMO, we can't afford to take a chance on someone unproven such as BJ Armstrong, there's too much to lose. Reinsdorf's track record scares me. He hired an inexperienced Kenny Williams most recently to run the Sox. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Why?


I don't know. He handles people with a no nonsense approach. I'd like to see anyone demand a trade to him. He's a nice mix of fan/business guy. He's like a toned down Cuban.

In reality I know that's not an option. Quite honestly I'm still floored about this news and I'm panicking.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lls-headlines
> 
> 
> ...


Which means you can basically forget Reinsdorf looking outside to a GM running another team. Ugh, looks like it will probably be in house?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So hard to say. All the GMs out there with known good track records of course have jobs. As fans, it's really hard to get a read on anyone that hasn't been in the limelight a long time.

I tend to think there's only three obvious choices. I really have no idea which would be the best:

1. BJ. Seems like a smart enough guy. But what do we really know about him? Which moves over the past couple of years was he a proponent of? Which did he dislike but were done anyway?

2. Pax. Again, a sharp guy and a good broadcaster, but how much does he know about scouting players? Running a draft? Contracts?

3. MJ. Is he even a possibility? MJ at least has a track record, but it's an incomplete. I think he's made some good picks and moves in his tenure in DC and some bad ones. Like the Bulls, the jury is still out on the biggest ones. Jerry Stackhouse was acquired more for next year, when MJ won't be around. Kwame has loads of potential. Tyron Lue, Jared Jeffries Brendan Haywood, Etan Thomas, and Larry Hughes look like good moves. Bryan Russell didn't play up to expectations, but I can't fault MJ for it. They've got a nice Euro PG waiting in the wings. On the other hand, somewhat overpaid for Laettner when no one was bidding against him, and he somewhat overpaid for the injury-prone Jahidi White. Not having Chris Whitney's 3 point shooting has bitten them in the *** too. There's real questions about how that team will work out, but on the whole I like the picks they've made and the free agency moves have been ok if uninspiring. their real problem is that they don't have the assets (in terms of salary room or tradeable players) to get a truly star calibre guy to go with Stack and Kwame in the future. His choices in coaching have been forgettable.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

What about hiring Jim Stack back from the Pacers? He was the long-time assistant to Krause before high school buddy Isiah lured him away a couple of years ago. I honesly don't know what his abilities are, but he was here as assistant GM for, I want to say, 10 years or so, so he's got to have something going for him.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*If this was temporary, BJ would have been named temp GM*

Something about all of this is fishy....

This main reason to make this type of announcement is so the Bulls org can approach others (coaches, assistant GMs) to discuss the job. However, the timing is still tough as any team in the playoffs is not apt to let their staff talk to us.

The way this is comming down I don't think BJ will get the nod or at least that determination has not been made. He would have to win out in a major selection process with outsiders included.

I also don't believe that Krause will ever GM the Bulls again. If he could retake the helm after the health problems are resolved, why not just name BJ the interim GM right now?

It will be interesting to see what the beat writers can dig up. I am not 100% convinced this is voluntary at this point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So hard to say. All the GMs out there with known good track records of course have jobs. As fans, it's really hard to get a read on anyone that hasn't been in the limelight a long time.
> 
> I tend to think there's only three obvious choices. I really have no idea which would be the best:
> ...


Mikedc, whats your take on this? Will mj fullfill his one year contract? Or does this change things? Or is MJ more interested in charlotte or staying at Washington? You talk with the wizards more.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> What about hiring Jim Stack back from the Pacers? He was the long-time assistant to Krause before high school buddy Isiah lured him away a couple of years ago. I honesly don't know what his abilities are, but he was here as assistant GM for, I want to say, 10 years or so, so he's got to have something going for him.


I was just going to mention his name. I would put my money on Stack over BJ.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I don't know. He [Pat Croce] handles people with a no nonsense approach. I'd like to see anyone demand a trade to him. He's a nice mix of fan/business guy. He's like a toned down Cuban.
> 
> In reality I know that's not an option. Quite honestly I'm still floored about this news and I'm panicking.


I don't know why you figure it's not an option. I think JR is smart enough to go in another direction  , but I still think Croce would be available.

Croce always struck me as more fan than GM. What did the Sixers ever accomplished, anyways? They had a dump truck full of lottery picks, and made the Finals once in a year where the East offered very little in the way of competition.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: If this was temporary, BJ would have been named temp GM*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Something about all of this is fishy....
> 
> This main reason to make this type of announcement is so the Bulls org can approach others (coaches, assistant GMs) to discuss the job. However, the timing is still tough as any team in the playoffs is not apt to let their staff talk to us.
> ...


Interesting. That could be a view. I mean this team might and will fall short of the 30 wins.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Timing is everything.

Why wouldn't the Bulls let Jerry K handle this draft... and then ride off into the sunset? Especially since Jerry K has a pretty good track record w/ picks.

BJ as GM? No thank you. I don't think the Bulls would do this NOW to let BJ be the full-timer.. hopefully this will open the door for some better candidates.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, that was my take. I have no idea what's going on with MJ.

Honestly, I don't think he's part of the equation here. Clearly he's unhappy with things in DC and I'm not sure he'll stay, but at the same time, I can't imagine he's on the kind of terms where he'd come back into the fold with the Bulls.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*some thoughts about MJ*

Would MJ come back for a 1 year of player/GM with the BUlls?

Would he give up the 50 million vested in the orig. 5 year deal w/ the Wiz?

Would the Bulls org'n even consider him as a candidate?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Regarding MJ - it's also weird that it looks like the Wiz may not make the play-offs now. I mean - if they did there's no way they could hire him while he's playing. And they have to hire someone really soon. 

I know I know! What about Dusty Baker???

I think if MJ were the GM then Jalen would be traded and possibly Tyson.

Please new GM. Please keep Tyson and Eddy.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*The new GM could come out of left field*

Yea, it's baseball, but Boston hired a 31yr GM whom was an assistant GM with the Padres.

Reindorf likes hard workers so I would think he stays away from Jim Paxon whom won't consider coaching due to family concerns. 

Of course, Krause and Reinsdorf should know alot more about BJ's capabilitiies than I, but I am not sold he is the right guy. Personally, I would hire Eric Mussleman from GSW instead of BJ. Mussleman has one year head coaching experiance in the NBA and was a GM\Headcoach in the CBA with great success. I'm not saying I would hire the guy, but I would take him over BJ in a heartbeat given what I know about both.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just going to mention his name. I would put my money on Stack over BJ.


They just mentioned him on The Score as a possible candidate.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

While I understand he's busy at the moment, what about Phil Jackson?

His problem with the Bulls always seemed to by with Jerry K, not with Jerry R. He has a history here and is ambitious -- the power of a GM position might interest him.

Plus the chance to prove that he can do the job his nemisis previously had and possibly do it better might appeal to his famous ego as well.

While Phil is also notorious for only taking jobs on teams on the brink of dynasty and that doesn't quite describe the Bulls yet, he might consider the job as a means to quiet that very criticism. If he likes the Bulls potential, a chance to take the team to the next level and get credit for rings that start coming a few years down the road might get him thinking about it too.

Further, if Phil senses that the Lakers streak of championships is at or near the end, then he can leave the Lakers at or near the top and point to their decline in his absence as evidence that it wasn't _reeeealy_ all about Kobe and Shaq after all...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> While I understand he's busy at the moment, what about Phil Jackson?
> 
> His problem with the Bulls always seemed to by with Jerry K, not with Jerry R. He has a history here and is ambitious -- the power of a GM position might interest him.
> ...


Jackson is pretty tied into LA given that he dates the owner's daughter. IMHO he could be GM there if he wanted.

No on MJ, too. I just can not see it happening for too many reasons to list.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Jerry Krause is a minion of Satan.

Look at me. I've broken my Lent commitment. 

I was tempted at other times, like when Eddy Curry has been on his mean streak or when Jamal Crawford started playing beyond my expectations, but I was able to really control myself and try to devote that time to more productive causes.

Well, Easter is around the corner. 

Can I just say,

WOW. This is the biggest news to hit the Bulls organization since MJ "retired". 

Speaking of MJ... can anyone else forsee Michael Jordan being the next GM of the Chicago Bulls? The most telling fact is the timing, but here are some circumstances:

-*Experimenting with the Wizards is ended.* His time is coming to an end in Washington and it doesn't seem like he's succeeded there. He doesn't show a lot of interest for the team there, and feels free to question their effort. He knows that they depend on him more than ever, and this year has been a lot more about him than it has been about building up his players. 

-*It's HIS team.* He loves Chicago, he loves the Bulls (he doesn't even mind the organization; it was Krause that made him leave with a bad taste in his mouth). 

-*Everything he wanted out of Kwame*. He probably loves the big-man talent we have now: Tyson and Eddy are everything Kwame should have become, except way better and more advanced in development. Tyson is a superior defender than Kwame (although Kwame will probably be a better offensive player than Tyson) and Eddy has shown flashes that he will be the most dominant offensive "true big" big man in the nation not named Shaquille O'Neal (although Kwame is a better defender as of right now). 

-*He couldn't pick a better backcourt himself.* He definitely shows a lot of interest in our guard talent. Jordan loves Crawford, as we all know, and the college-trained big-time player that Jordan wanted in Juan Dixon is what he has in Jay Williams. He probably can bring better perspective to the Crawford/Williams balance better than Cartwright ever can. He might be able to take guys like Mason and Hassell and turn them into legitimate players on both ends of the floor, as well.

-*Sentiment.* He'll never forget the days here. I mean, the rings, the jersey hanging in the rafters, the memories... like I said above... it's always been HIS team.

We'll see what Reinsdorf does, but if he wants to make the money (the answer to that is obvious), and if Jordan is available for the job, then he will do everything he can to bring the player that made basketball explode into what it is today into his organization somehow.

I think what will be PARTICULARLY interesting is the reaction from the players, especially guys like Crawford (who Krause has had private conversations with throughout the season) and Robinson (his number one supporter has hit the road).

Okay, back to fasting from this madness. That's fifteen minutes I could have spent reading the Bible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> While I understand he's busy at the moment, what about Phil Jackson?
> 
> His problem with the Bulls always seemed to by with Jerry K, not with Jerry R. He has a history here and is ambitious -- the power of a GM position might interest him.
> ...


Now there is a name. Five years ago he wanted JKs job.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Whoa, what about Pete Babcock?

The idea just popped into my head, but he's the only credible gm with a proven track record that's unemployed. Atleast that I can think of. 

Anyways, what are everyone's thoughts on this? I'd be a little hesitant over it. He's a great guy, but his basketball decisions the past three or four years have flat out sucked. 

I don't think it will happen, but it definitely seems like a possibility. The way I see it, if JK's resignation is indeed due to health reasons and not something that's going on behind closed curtains, it would have to be someone that's in house, atleast until the rest of the season. I'd expect BJ to get the nod sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

kenny "the jet"smith....anyone?..anyone?...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The article from the Orlando Sentinel today suggests that 

Jim Paxson

may be looking for work soon. 

I loathe the Clipper East but suspect the owners have been meddling.

Not in favor or against, just putting another name in the mix.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If Krause is really staying around then maybe BJ coud be eased into the position.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Of course I'm available but I don't come cheap.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I don't know why you figure it's not an option. I think JR is smart enough to go in another direction  , but I still think Croce would be available.
> 
> Croce always struck me as more fan than GM. What did the Sixers ever accomplished, anyways? They had a dump truck full of lottery picks, and made the Finals once in a year where the East offered very little in the way of competition.


I always thought that Croce was just a minority owner/team President who put his face out there and did all of the PR things.

I don't think he was GM the year the Sixers went to the Finals, I thought it was (and still is) Billy King.

But I'm sure Croce was not the GM. Just a recognizable face.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> What about hiring Jim Stack back from the Pacers? He was the long-time assistant to Krause before high school buddy Isiah lured him away a couple of years ago. I honesly don't know what his abilities are, but he was here as assistant GM for, I want to say, 10 years or so, so he's got to have something going for him.


That would be a good idea. Stack wanted to stay with the Bulls and if there was any ill will, it should easily be overcome with actually getting the GM position.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*U could be onto something here...*



> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> What about hiring Jim Stack back from the Pacers? He was the long-time assistant to Krause before high school buddy Isiah lured him away a couple of years ago. I honesly don't know what his abilities are, but he was here as assistant GM for, I want to say, 10 years or so, so he's got to have something going for him.


that sounds like a BIG possibility.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Will Jordan become the new GM?*

Jordan has said that he would not have minded to be in the bulls front office, i would not mind if he came back and ran the franchise, i mean he could even be coach of the bulls, or he can bring in scotie pippen to be the coach, in a couple of years, who knows. No one can complain that Pip and Mike dont know jack about coaching, because both know the game of basketball better then anyone in the league, well maybe not as much as John Paxon, but on a serious note Jerry was not as bad as we thought, because of him we have Crawford,Tyson,Curry,Jay,donyell, Fizer. and even though Many people hate Krause i hope he really gets well, i heard he steped down because of health reason's. But i still wish it was BC getting fired!

[thread merged-- Kneepad]


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: U could be onto something here...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> that sounds like a BIG possibility.


...OR.....

Lets see, we have Chandler, Curry, Crawford, Williams....first of all, TWO of these are gonna have to accept roles of ...alah, Ron Harper, Luc Longley, BJ Armstrong, and so on and so forth. In this day and age of the mega buck superstars, who are those two gonna be? NO WAY do all four get max contracts when the time comes...what about Rose?....what about the head coach? Too many questions for ME to answer right now as I am in heaven now that krause is gone. 

This is where I would start:

Keep for sure:

Chandler-PF(Not max contract)
Curry-Center(Max Contract)
Williams-Point Guard(Max Contract)
Crawford-Shooting Guard(Not max contract)
Marshall-Small Forward

Bench(ROLE PLAYERS!!!)
Fizer-6th man
Baxter
Mason
Hassell



Package/scrap for a really good Small forward or two:

Rose
EROB
Brunson
Bagaric
Blount
Hoiberg

I do not wish krause ill by any means but I feel his forever infamous statement of management builds championships not players can now be placed on his basketball tombstone. As far as his rebuilding goes, I think THAT is what did him in. We ALL should know, when it says "minor health" as reasons, it was really because REINSDORK lived up to his blast last year to krause, TURN IT AROUND, OR ELSE!(or words to that effect)

We have a lottery pick to think about also. Some of those I listed above MIGHT be able to be used to trade our pick and move up. VEterans(Marshall) you say? NOW is the time for the KIDS(Chandler, Curry, Crawford and Fizer) to be just that!

As far as GM's go, I wonder if Pat Riley has had enough of the sidelines? I do not believe BJ Armstrong or Paxson are right for the job. I think, a PRIOR headcoach would have a better handle on what a championship team might need as far as players go...especially one that has won championships...you know, like Phil Jackson?(He DID want JK's job just a few years ago, right?) lol

I LOVE the prospect of our Bulls' future! GO BULLS!!!

:yes:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Any chance John Paxson would do it? He rejected the notion of coaching because of the road and practice commitments keeping him form the family. Would GM be a better situation?


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Any chance John Paxson would do it? He rejected the notion of coaching because of the road and practice commitments keeping him form the family. Would GM be a better situation?


Why John Paxson over B.J.?

I like Pax's game analysis, and I think he'd be a great coach. But GM I'm not so sure. We have no idea of his eye for talent.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Why John Paxson over B.J.?
> 
> I like Pax's game analysis, and I think he'd be a great coach. But GM I'm not so sure. We have no idea of his eye for talent.


Do _we_ have any idea of BJ's eye for talent?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Mikedc, whats your take on this? Will mj fullfill his one year contract? Or does this change things? Or is MJ more interested in charlotte or staying at Washington? You talk with the wizards more.


Here's what ESPN wrote about this very topic this morning. I guess Jordan is now free to leave should he want to and have somewhere to go...

"In case you were wondering -- and we know you were -- Michael Jordan has no contractual obligation with the Wizards after this season. His five-year contract with the Wizards as vice president of basketball operations was voided following Jordan's decision to return to the court two seasons ago. 
The NBA Governors are meeting Tuesday, and the Bulls could ask for permission then to talk to Jordan about the front-office opening created by Jerry Krause's resignation Monday. That is, if the Bulls were interested in talking to Jordan."


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Do _we_ have any idea of BJ's eye for talent?


No, but JK and JR do presumably.

And why would they keep him as assistant GM (or for that matter, why would they have given him that position in the first place) if they didn't think his eye for talent was pretty good?

Just to be clear, I'm not saying B.J. is the first for best choice to replace Krause-- just that he's probably in line ahead of Pax.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Jerry Krause is a minion of Satan.
> 
> Look at me. I've broken my Lent commitment.


So sad. All it takes is a little riteriment and we run back to posting on the boards. Where is our conviction?

Smatmouf:

I actually like the name Kenny Smith. He is the only broadcaster I've heard who does research and watches a number of each teams recent games before stepping behind a mike. I always apreciate his comments and non-pompous knowledge of the game.

Smith also seems to have a grasp on the concept of potential and the fact that just because a young player is performing poorly dosent mean they wont grow in to all-star caliber performers. If Reinsdorf is looking for a minority candidate (or even if hes not) I can think of few better.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> No, but JK and JR do presumably.
> 
> ...


I don't know what BJ's role was in the org. He could have plenty of valuable things to work on that did not have any tie to evaluating talent. 

BJ certainly seemed to play something of a goodwill ambassator with a lot of traits that complemented Krause (ex-NBA player with championship experiance, younger guy, minority, "nice" guy, etc).

I do agree that JR and JK should have a good handle on BJ's cababilities. If he was a landslide for the job, he would have it already. It will be interesting to find out if JK pushed for BJ to be promoted and lost that final battle.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know I think Krause should maybe look outside of a box at like an announcer or former player who is not with the organization. I'm sure the formidable GM Backcourt of John Paxson and B.J. Armstrong would do wonders and with B.J. we know that most of the guys would still be around. So I suggest either a Kenny Smith type or B.J. Armstrong or John Paxson


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The last line of the ESPN blurb on MJ to Chicago says something.

The thing is the Bulls are going to have to make a proposal to Jordan to get him back. Jordan will not be interviewing for the position, the question of how much authority he will have will not be an issue either as he will expect all of it, so it comes down to whether Reindorf is going to offer MJ what he wants. If they try and take away some of the controls then I am not sure MJ would want to do it. Even if he wanted to do it, I am not 100% sure he would leave Washington even then. 

Of course all things being equal, there is no reason for him to choose Washington over Chicago.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> Of course all things being equal, there is no reason for him to choose Washington over Chicago.


Washington was willing to pay $50M over market. Reinsdorf won't. Washington might again or Charlotte might. I don't see MJ coming back.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't want Jordan to be our GM. No Mike, thanks... you are a basketball player, not a GM. Mike just don't have it. He is too impatient. However, he can be a good example for our young players. MJ's work ethic and competitiveness is a good thing that our kid could learn from him. But, that doesn't mean that he's going to be a good GM. 

Actually his knowledge about managing team is not that good. He tends to hire a guy that he knows or a good friend. Think, Rod Higgins, Charles Oakley, Patrick Ewing, Doug Collins, who's next? Kenny Smith? Matt Doherty? Charles Barkley? Jay Vincent? The only good situation about having him as our GM is he's familiar to the environment and also the help of his old teammates Pax, BJ, and Cartwright. And that's not enough...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Washington was willing to pay $50M over market. Reinsdorf won't. Washington might again or Charlotte might. I don't see MJ coming back.


Must agree. The fact that Jordan was/is a great player and has been relatively effective as a GM dosen't change the fact that he is a b itch. 

Dont get me wrong, I have been surprised at how well Jordan has handled GM roles in Washington. People forget how the Wizz lacked in both talent and direction before MJ.

Still, Reinsdorf GM hires have all proven to be decent guys with managable egos. I don't know if MJ fits into the above catagory.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> I don't know what BJ's role was in the org. He could have plenty of valuable things to work on that did not have any tie to evaluating talent.


I am almost certain that part of B.J. responsibilities includes scouting, and with that comes implicit evaulation of talent.



> BJ certainly seemed to play something of a goodwill ambassator with a lot of traits that complemented Krause (ex-NBA player with championship experiance, younger guy, minority, "nice" guy, etc).


That is so overblown, in my opinion. Like TMac cares if a team has goodwill ambassador that is a nice guy or not or was once an NBA player? Players care about three things, primarily: money, and who they're going to be playing with, and what the organization's plans for winning are.



> I do agree that JR and JK should have a good handle on BJ's cababilities. If he was a landslide for the job, he would have it already. It will be interesting to find out if JK pushed for BJ to be promoted and lost that final battle.


I agree. But JR is only being prudent in not rushing into any decision before exploring all his options. This is a plum NBA job, and JR's phone is sure to be ringing off the hook with prospective replacements.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

*Short List*

This is going to be a very short list of possible candidates IMO. The list will include MJ,Paxon,Armstrong, and the guy who I think will get the job....



Jim Stack



Jordan wont get it because Krause will still be involved behind the scenes. You can bet on that. Hence Jordan will not be interested. He would want total control. Armstrong just is not ready for that type of responsibility and Paxon will graciously decline.

[thread merged-- Kneepad]


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> Actually his knowledge about managing team is not that good. He tends to hire a guy that he knows or a good friend. Think, Rod Higgins, Charles Oakley, Patrick Ewing, Doug Collins, who's next?


Sorta like Krause hiring Cartwright, BJ, Pete Myers, etc, right?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> That is so overblown, in my opinion. Like TMac cares if a team has goodwill ambassador that is a nice guy or not or was once an NBA player?


Really? So you really think an owner would not give any preference to hiring a black ex-player with ties to the community with a winning personality over someone whom did not have those traits?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

If they do fill it in the next month, doesn't that mean that the new hire will NOT be from a playoff team? That narrows it a little bit(maybe).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> If they do fill it in the next month, doesn't that mean that the new hire will NOT be from a playoff team? That narrows it a little bit(maybe).


Hmmm. Some of us will be hoping the Wizards don't get in the playoffs now...


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Really? So you really think an owner would not give any preference to hiring a black ex-player with ties to the community with a winning personality over someone whom did not have those traits?


I didn't say that (or at least didn't mean to say that)-- just that those traits are overblown. If said black ex-player with ties to the community and winning personality can't judge talent to save his life, he won't get the job. Guys that have the former are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? So you really think an owner would not give any preference to hiring a black ex-player with ties to the community with a winning personality over someone whom did not have those traits?


I don't think he was saying that those aren't good qualities for a GM to have. I think he was saying (as indicated by his reference to Tmac) that the role those qualities play in attracting "full-boat" FAs is over-rated.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Some of us will be hoping the Wizards don't get in the playoffs now...


Anybody know what the track record is for hiring playoff bound GM's? In theory, you don't need a GM for your team to play in the post-season. you need a GM for the draft and trades, after the postseason. Besides the distraction loosing your GM would cause, I don't see any reason why a team would need a GM for the playoffs.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the track record is for hiring playoff bound GM's? In theory, you don't need a GM for your team to play in the post-season. you need a GM for the draft and trades, after the postseason. Besides the distraction loosing your GM would cause, I don't see any reason why a team would need a GM for the playoffs.


That's probably true. I would imagine that a GM spends most of his time between the trade deadline and the draft simply preparing for the draft. And Reinsdorf wants the new GM to have as much time as possible to prepare for the draft on the basis of this team's needs.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Any chance John Paxson would do it? He rejected the notion of coaching because of the road and practice commitments keeping him form the family. Would GM be a better situation?


I'm hearing that the job belongs to John Paxson if he wants it. He and Reinsdorf have a solid relationship. And it's going to be tough for John to turn down what will be a huge increase in pay. It makes sense from this perspective: Pax knows the Bulls players better than anyone who might be brought in from the outside. Reinsdorf will not want to bring in someone who might dismantle what Krause has been trying to build. Rather, he'd want someone who could enhance what the Bulls already have.

Now, you might think that the same things could be said about BJ, and to some extent you'd be right. But there were those in ownership who were looking to relieve Krause of his responsibilities and bring someone in with some fresh ideas. Armstrong may be considered by some as more of an extension of Krause rather than someone with an untainted perspective.

Having said that, if JP turns down Reinsdorf's offer, it is likely that BJ would be his next choice. One way or another, Reinsdorf will want to add someone who knows exactly what the Bulls have roster-wise, and that means the job will likely go to someone in the Bulls family.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Still, I cant remeber a GM ever changing teams mid-season--does somebody else remeber an incedent?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> I'm hearing that the job belongs to John Paxson if he wants it.


Thanks Dickie. Good to get your thoughts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm hearing that the job belongs to John Paxson if he wants it. He and Reinsdorf have a solid relationship. And it's going to be tough for John to turn down what will be a huge increase in pay. It makes sense from this perspective: Pax knows the Bulls players better than anyone who might be brought in from the outside. Reinsdorf will not want to bring in someone who might dismantle what Krause has been trying to build. Rather, he'd want someone who could enhance what the Bulls already have.
> ...


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I also agree with Dickie's info... it seems extremely plausible.

To me, the only downside to Pax would be the negative impact upon the Bulls radio broadcasts.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah Dickie thanks for that. If Paxson does take the job I for one would be very interested to see how he handles the PG situation with Williams and Crawford considering that he was a PG himself in this offense.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Since someone mentioned Phil Jackson, what about Jeff Van Gundy as GM? 

Just tossing a name into the hopper...

Anybody but Jordan. Please. Great ballplayer. Mediocre manager.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Since someone mentioned Phil Jackson, what about Jeff Van Gundy as GM?
> 
> Just tossing a name into the hopper...
> ...


Ive heard VanGundy say enough stupid things in broadcasts reguarding young talent to know that he wouldn't be my first choice. As GM, one of the most important skills is having the ability to envision how a player will perform in the future. "Only play vetrans" Van Gundy has not shown me that he has the ability to envision development. This is not to say that Jeff dosen't have these abilities--only that nothing Vangundy has ever said would lead me to believe that he could adequately perform.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

LET'S TRADE FOR MARK CUBAN! :laugh: 

If we can't get MJ as GM then I say we try to get a guy similar to Mark Cuban style... someone likeable and who loves the team and wants it to win... Pat Croce (mentioned by some earlier) in my mind is the most similiar to Cuban


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Thanks dickie. But could you answer this for me? If pax is the man, then why not say so today? Why the reference to a GM being named in a month??
> 
> I think your right about BJ.


Pax would have to accept. They'd also have to negotiate a package. I'm quite sure Reinsdorf and Paxson never talked specifically about the Bulls' GM post before today. That would be a very inconsistent act on the part of an owner who's always been known for his loyalty to Krause. That's also not the way a class act like Paxson operates. He'd never lobby for a job that was already filled. 

Now, if Pax turns the opportunity down, then Reinsdorf has to move on to the next candidate. Reinsdorf is giving himself a window, that's all.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So word on the street is they want to stay in house, but they also want a fresh perspective? 

That cake is pretty to look at... and boy, I bet it tastes good. But then it won't be so pretty to look at... damn!

-------------

As I said earlier, I'm as clueless as the next guy when it comes to all the potential candidates. We don't know anything about what kind of ability they'll have when it comes to scouting, financial works, PR, trade savvy, and general outlook. IMO, not even enough to take a wild *** guess.

One can only hope that John Paxson, if hired, is a bigger fan of Jamal than Jim Paxson :|


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

*Which Ex-Bulls PG?*

Will Take over the Reigns?










[Merged thread-- Kneepad]


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Great info Dickie - thanks

Just to mull it over I wanted to throw some other names out there from left field (and outside of the current Bulls family ):

Jerry Sloan
Magic Johnson
Donnie Nelson
Scott Layden ( joke ) 

Actually , who I would really love to get is either one of these 3 

- Donnie Walsh
- Kiki Dee
- Rod Thorn

But I guess they are not going anywhere

Rick Pitino anyone ??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic did cross my mind but i never brought it up today. Sloan? Interesting. I guess we could do worse. Donnie Nelson. Isn't he getting groomed to be a coach? Don't know about a GM. 

ESPN News is really pushing the fact that the bulls could ask to talk to MJ immediately.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> Rick Pitino anyone ??


:hurl:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Great info Dickie - thanks
> 
> Just to mull it over I wanted to throw some other names out there from left field (and outside of the current Bulls family ):
> ...


Pitino? As what?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Rick had GM/Coaching tied up in Boston

How about Phil Jax and Red Auerbach as co GM ??


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

*The Safe Bet*

With a team focused so much on young talented kids that are still developing this transition needs to be as smooth as possible. Which in my opinion means no MJ. Jordan would shake things up too much, would bring in veterans that would take away minutes from kids, and heck knowing him might even be tempted to play. IMO it is important for kids to see things stay similar to what it has been since they have been here. That means some sort of a Paxson/Armstrong regime (with Krause behind the curtain) that Sam Smith talked about. I realize having Jordan back would be great but we have a good thing going on here and I dont want anything to happen to that. One thing to remember is Jordan is no fond of Chandler. If he is GM Tyson's days might be numbered.

[Thread merged-- Kneepad]


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: The Safe Bet*



> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> One thing to remember is Jordan is no fond of Chandler. If he is GM Tyson's days might be numbered.


MJ is fond of Tyson. A nice story came out of the Washington camp from Jordan, I believe, about Tyson working on his left hand between visits to DC.

There are no certaintles in life. MJ has had great success and might feel like he has less to prove. Maybe it's BJ that would really feel the need to put his stamp on the orgainzation by pulling some big deals.

I am sure that Reinsdorf is talking to each candidate about the cross that Krause bared about inheriting Jordan. The new GM will bear a similar cross in regards to Curry and Chandler if everything plays out like I expect.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*John Paxson new GM?*

John Paxson seems to be the early favorite. He's a likable guy and I know I'd love to have him replace Kerr in the broadcast booth. 

However, would Paxson be the right choice to replace Krause or co-replace him? I still think Stack is the best fit, but we know that can't happen.

Would Paxson fair any better than his brother at the helm? I'm not sure he would. John just seems like too nice a guy.

Aside from the warm fuzzy it would create, who thinks Paxson is what we need and why?

[Thread merged-- Kneepad]


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Well, Jordan thought enough of him a few years back to make Pax his first choice to coach the Wizards.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*waaaayyyy OT, I digress*

If we cannot convince J-Pax to come out of the announcers booth to be our GM, I say we must get a <b>Tom</b>:

Some notable Tom's.....
1) Tom Thibodeau
http://www.nba.com/coachfile/tom_thibodeau/?nav=page
(he's young, he's hungry, and his first name is Tom)

2) Tom Crean
http://gomarquette.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/crean_tom00.html
(we can draft Wade this offseason and continue the madness)

3) Tom Izzo
http://msuspartans.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/izzo_tom00.html
(it would be really cool to have a GM named Izzo)

4) Tom Dore
http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/dore_bio_010306.html
(Bulls announcers are a hot commodity these days)

5) Tom Boerwinkle
(his first name is Tom and he played for the Bulls)

dishonorable mention: Tom Tolbert, Tom Chambers, TommyGun (that boxer from Rocky 5), Tom Heinsohn, Senator Tom Harkin, Tom Snyder, Senator Tom Dashcle, or Tom Hanks. Tom Cruise will NOT be interviewed for the GM job of the Chicago Bulls.

Please let me know if I've left out any Tom's for consideration. Thanks.







I digress.
VD


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Tom Foolery, Tom Sawyer, Tom Thumb, Tom Boy, Tom Cat; in any case Tom's Terrific.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: waaaayyyy OT, I digress*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> If we cannot convince J-Pax to come out of the announcers booth to be our GM, I say we must get a <b>Tom</b>:
> 
> Some notable Tom's.....
> ...


How about Tommy Franks? Seems to me he's doing a damn good job these days. He's got young talent he's getting the most out of and it looks like he's gonna win it all. Aren't those our major pre-requisites? Best of all his schedule looks like it'll be clearing up quicker than expected.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

I think there may be some truth to this posted on the Trib site.



> This was a mutual agreement. The 'two Jerrys' disagree on the direction of the franchise. Krause wants an NBA title at the risk of not making the playoffs next year, Reinsdorf wants the playoffs next year, at the risk of never making the Finals. Guess who won...


I wondered from the beginning if this was quite as one-sided as it is being reported. Its almost as though Reinsdorf summarily dismissed Krause and then they came out and gave it the old resignation speech spin. They're both loyal, but I'm betting there was a major disagreement resulting in Krause calling it quits. Why else do this before the season even ends? Very reminiscent of the Floyd resignation if you ask me. The two Jerry's were just more professional having worked together for so long and able to put a better face on it.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Nov 26, 2002)

*Pax/Stack combo would be the best*

Looks like a combination of Pax and BJ is the early front runner, but I'd much prefer a combination of Pax and Stack. I don't like the idea of BJ being the man primarily in charge of personell. I mean, he just retired a few years ago, how much can he know about evaluating talent. Stack brings a ton of experience to the table, plus he has been groomed by Krause himself. 

I think these two would complement each other very well. Pax is a good face for the organization and knows the current team inside and out. Stack has 13 years of experience.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Pax/Stack combo would be the best*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Bill</b>!
> Looks like a combination of Pax and BJ is the early front runner, but I'd much prefer a combination of Pax and Stack. I don't like the idea of BJ being the man primarily in charge of personell. I mean, he just retired a few years ago, how much can he know about evaluating talent. Stack brings a ton of experience to the table, plus he has been groomed by Krause himself.
> 
> I think these two would complement each other very well. Pax is a good face for the organization and knows the current team inside and out. Stack has 13 years of experience.


Except Stack was groomed for the job and likely envisioned himself alone at the top. Would he accept a co-situation? Perhaps, because it is working in Detroit. But, maybe not. I'd take Stack alone if we could get him. With Stack in place, I think our biggest need for Pax is to keep the broadcasts interesting.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't really know that much about Stack, but I would think he'd be willing to accept a role like that since all he's doing now is assistant coaching. Being a "co-GM" would be a promotion from that.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> I think there may be some truth to this posted on the Trib site.
> 
> " This was a mutual agreement. The 'two Jerrys' disagree on the direction of the franchise. Krause wants an NBA title at the risk of not making the playoffs next year, Reinsdorf wants the playoffs next year, at the risk of never making the Finals. Guess who won"
> ...


First, I assume you are just quoting somebody's post, right.

Second, JR is the boss. If he didn't like JK's masterplan, it is certainly his right to make a change.

Third, JR is about as patient an owner as there is. If JK had some brilliant plan that might mean missing the playoffs next year, I suspect that JR would have given him the latitude to go forward.

Forth, time is money. We have 2 lottery picks from 2000, 2 from 2001, 1 from 2002, 1 from 2003. We are going to have to offering these guys extensions soon. The Bulls GM needs to pick some horses, get some guys resigned and move out others. We have enough talent to move forward. We don't have to stall for another year and hope and pray that we get the right draft pick while all of these guys get close to a second contract.

So if Krause was bellyaching about the playoff goal for next year and asking for more time, I have to assume he didn't offer any great justification and JR did the right thing in showing him the door.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> First, I assume you are just quoting somebody's post, right.
> ...


Great post. The fact is that after tonight's Indiana game, the Bulls have gone 9-12 since the trade deadline. While that's a significant improvement, it's still not good enough to lead anyone to believe that they're ready for the playoffs next season. But if our new GM can swing a significant deal for a difference maker the way NJ did a few seasons ago when they acquired Kidd, maybe we don't simply become a playoff qualifier...maybe we can challenge for a conference championship!

Afterall, the Nets went from a 26-56 ballclub in 00/01 to a division champion and NBA finalist with a 52-30 record in 01/02.

I think Reinsdorf can smell it. I think he wants a GM who's ready to make a bold move this summer that will vault the Bulls into championship contention. I think he was concerned that Krause was prepared to "stay the course" and watch the team improve incrementally over the next two or three seasons.

The Bulls are on the virge...not just with what they have right now, but with what they could add this summer. Of course, to get a difference maker might mean trading away some of their young assets in a package that might likely include Jalen Rose.

A new GM with fewer emotional attachments to the players than Krause had might be able to add a player who transforms the Bulls into contenders as soon as next season. Anything's possible.


----------

